# MetaTags Keywords auf Russisch



## chuvak (20. Juli 2008)

Meine Website ist sowohl für Deutsche als auch für Russen gedacht.
Ich würde gerne wissen, ob es denn Sinn machen würde, in den Meta-Tags auch russische Keywords zu gebrauchen, für die Leute, die auf Russisch suchen würden.
(Ich weiß, dass die Meta-Tags nicht mehr ganz aktuell sind, was SOE betrifft, trotzdem schaden sie ja nicht ).
Und wenn ja, wird es dann richtig kodiert werden?

Danke!


----------



## Sven Mintel (20. Juli 2008)

Moin,

ich wüsste nicht, warum russische Keywords weniger Sinn machen sollten als Deutsche.

Was die Kodierung betrifft...kodieren musst du schon selbst, vorzugsweise mit UTF-8, da du ja Zeichen aus 2 verschiedenen ISO-Charsets benötigst.


----------



## chuvak (20. Juli 2008)

Soll ich dann normal kyrillisch schreiben "??????" oder eher so "&#1087 ;&#1088 ;&#1080 ;&#1074 ;&#1077 ;&#1090 ;"?
(Hab die Leerzeichen extra reingemacht, damit man versteht, was ich meine.)


----------



## Gumbo (20. Juli 2008)

Verwendest du Sprachversionen?


----------



## Sven Mintel (20. Juli 2008)

Du kannst das da eigentlich im Klartext hineinschreiben, Hauptsache es ist korrekt kodiert.


----------



## chuvak (20. Juli 2008)

Nein, verwende ich nicht.


----------

